# Welsh/TB crosses?



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

my first horse was a welsh x thoroughbred. Bought her as a yearling and broke her out at 3 myself(I was 17). I sold her later that year to a very reputable jumping stable locally.

Great mind, lovely to ride, quiet with enough zip to keep things interesting. Love this cross.


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

I've seen some Connemara crosses, and heard of some good pony crosses however they're like all crosses, they can turn out really good, or plain weird. I imagine that's why it hasn't "taken off", with cross breeds you can accurately breed what you want. 

She looks super sweet though! She'd make a gorgeous kids pony or something one day.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Gorgeous!!!!! Really gorgeous.


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

TB / Welsh crosses are extremely common over here as they make such a good mix. I was even thinking of putting my TB mare to a welsh, but was also tempted by a NF or Connemara.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

I agree with Clava, they are a common cross in the UK.

In my years I have had several, my first horse was out of a TB mare X Welsh Cob, she jumped like a stag. Another was crossed the other way, Welsh dam, he was a big horse, very laid back with a great pop to him.

It is a good X and, as said, popular in the UK. Many moons ago most event horses had a touch of pony, either Welsh or Connemarra to give them the ability to get out of trouble!


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

Most british ridining ponies (show ponies and hunter ponies) are welsh x tb in various proportions (more welsh in the hunter ponies, more TB or arab in the Show ponies).

show ponies 

















show hunter pony









working hunter pony


----------



## Koolio (Apr 7, 2010)

We have a Welsh x Hannovarian/ TB cross filly. She is just 4, but we are hoping she will turn out very nice. Here's a picture of her under saddle with my daughter riding her. ( Rider is about 5'8" and pony is almost 14 hands)


----------



## maddiemaisie (Jul 31, 2009)

We have one too, 4 year old, fantastic boy


----------

